# Characters who need more of their own game?



## TransformerRobot (Nov 17, 2013)

This is where we can talk about characters who've had, or haven't had, their own games, but need them.

For me it's Princess Peach.

I've been waiting since 2006 for her to have another game where she does something besides get kidnapped and cry about it. How come nobody else took Super Princess Peach seriously?







...Nevermind.

But it opens the door for some extra creativity.






See?

Now, what are characters who you think need their own games, even if they already have them?


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 17, 2013)

*Motherfucking Bitterman from Quake II.*






God damnit, Id, _what the hell happened to him after he crash landed back on Stroggos?_

This guy was like my childhood hero.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 17, 2013)

I don't recognize him.


----------



## Runefox (Nov 17, 2013)

Am I the only one who *really *hates Princess Peach?

I legitimately think we need an X-COM game from the aliens' point of view.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 17, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> I don't recognize him.



Nobody ever does. ;_;


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 17, 2013)

Zelda should have an Advance Wars type game where she commands a Hylian platoon through temples to stop Ganon herself. 
Same Zelda standards would apply. 6 temples, an item in each to help along the way, puzzles, bosses at the the end of each. 

Obviously items would need to make sense so something like a hookshot would need to be held onto by one unit while "disposables" like bow and arrows could be equipped by multiple units. I think a game like that could be an awesome spin off. I'd play it.




Runefox said:


> Am I the only one who





Runefox said:


> *really *hates Princess Peach?
> 
> I legitimately think we need an X-COM game from the aliens' point of view.




I like Peach in Smash Bros and Gelbooru. Outside of that, totally useless. Though I still like her WAY more than Disney Princesses. 
Zelda is the best princess doe


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 17, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> Nobody ever does. ;_;



I mean what game is he from?


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 17, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> I mean what game is he from?



Quake II


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 17, 2013)

Mermaid Peach and Tanuki Peach?

DeviantArt is about to crash.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 17, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> Quake II



Oh yeah. I keep forgetting that iD makes more than just shooting up Nazis and chainsawing Hellspawn.

And why not a new Luigi game? One that's not about catching ghosts but still good.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 17, 2013)

What is Luigi U for 500?


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 17, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> What is Luigi U for 500?



Okay, besides that too.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 17, 2013)

Mario


----------



## Runefox (Nov 17, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Mario


Fuck Mario, Fox McCloud needs a game.


----------



## Willow (Nov 17, 2013)

I know Ada got Separate Ways when the PS2 version of RE4 came out but I don't think she's ever had her own actual game. 
Also I think Waka from Okami would be good as a standalone protag.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 17, 2013)

Runefox said:


> Fuck Mario, Fox McCloud needs a game.



Fuck Fox. Falco needs his own game.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 17, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Fuck Fox. Falco needs his own game.



Falco's an unlikable dickhead like Kratos. People only like him because he's so good at killing things in space. Then he has his moments where he asks for your help, and when you save him, what does he say? "Gee, you saved me, how sell."

Fine. Next time I'll let you die and do Gangnam Style on your casket.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 17, 2013)

I dunno I still like some of the Disney Princesses more than Peach. 

Daisy > Peach.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 17, 2013)

Well, Daisy is tougher and is kidnapped less.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 17, 2013)

And sporty! She's got a good spunky go get 'em attitude and sense of fun about her.



TransformerRobot said:


> Falco's a likable dickhead like a street smart homie from Brooklyn. People only like him because he's so snarky and doesn't take shit, but knows respect at the same time. Then he has his moments where he asks for your help, and when you save him, what does he say? "Gee, you saved me, how swell." unless you actually do good in the mission and then he shows he was worried about you and compliments your abilities or a new path.
> 
> Fine. Next time I'll let you die commit seppuku for my failure.



FTFY


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 17, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> And sporty! She's got a good spunky go get 'em attitude and sense of fun about her.



A little bit seductive (at 0:24):

[video=youtube;bFFOuynYKo4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bFFOuynYKo4[/video]


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 17, 2013)

Ruethel said:


> A Space Pirate from Metroid, would be fun to play the flip side.



Not if you consider the daily life of a Space Pirate.


----------



## Kalmor (Nov 17, 2013)

Runefox said:


> Am I the only one who *really *hates Princess Peach?


[video=youtube;e_xbSMK390s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e_xbSMK390s[/video]


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 17, 2013)

Ruethel said:


> A Space Pirate from Metroid, would be fun to play the flip side.



Metroid Prime Hunters let you play one.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 17, 2013)

Raptros said:


> [video=youtube;e_xbSMK390s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e_xbSMK390s[/video]



I should've seen this coming. XD


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 17, 2013)

Runefox said:


> Fuck Mario, Fox McCloud needs a game.


StarFox Command 2 - Wahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, Come back to me krystal!


TransformerRobot said:


> Falco's an unlikable dickhead like Kratos.


David would rip you a new one if he ever saw this.


Arshes Nei said:


> Daisy > Peach.


[video=youtube;2EDQaHf8cT8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2EDQaHf8cT8[/video]


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 17, 2013)

Who's David?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 17, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Who's David?


David M. Awsome.


----------



## scythemouse (Nov 17, 2013)

Runefox said:


> I legitimately think we need an X-COM game from the aliens' point of view.



I concur. AFAIK we've never had a straight-forward non-comedic invasion game. It could even run on some of the same mechanics, like having an upgradeable mothership.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 17, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> David would rip you a new one if he ever saw this.



_Oh boo hoo, he's gonna get apeshit about me not liking Kratos. How horrible?_


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 17, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> _Oh boo hoo, he's gonna get apeshit about me not liking Kratos. How horrible?_


No, Falco.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 17, 2013)

Ruethel said:


> Uggh, figures the one Metroid game I don't own...



It...wasn't that great in my opinion. It was no Other M or close to it. Other M was like a 1/10 where Hunters is like a 5 or 6. For me anyway. DS game so guess how it controls?


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 17, 2013)

Love how the demo was completely different and the game didn't come out for like...5 years. lol
Game didn't even have Metroids like the demo. That's how different it was. xD


----------



## Antronach (Nov 17, 2013)

Any pokemon character that has more depth than 'person with x trait'.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 17, 2013)

How about an American release of the Tingle games?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 17, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> How about an American release of the Tingle games?


lolnope


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 17, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> How about an American release of the Tingle games?



GameS?
I thought there was only one.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 17, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> How about an American release of the Tingle games?



Have you forgotten?


----------



## Fernin (Nov 17, 2013)

I think a Mass Effect style game from the Arbiter's point of view post Halo 3 would be awesome. Unfortunately most of Halo's fanbase are prepubescent turds (now squealing man children) who can't figure out anything involving politics or racial/species drama, as evidenced by the reaction to the Arbiter in Halo 2, which resulted in a significant portion of the original story of Halo 3 from his point of view getting axed.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 17, 2013)

Fernin said:


> I think a Mass Effect style game from the Arbiter's point of view post Halo 3 would be awesome. Unfortunately most of Halo's fanbase are prepubescent turds (now squealing man children) who can't figure out anything involving politics or racial/species drama, as evidenced by the reaction to the Arbiter in Halo 2, which resulted in a significant portion of the original story of Halo 3 from his point of view getting axed.



Well, then tell Microsoft Games. Companies need consumer feedback.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 17, 2013)

Oh. Microsoft got their consumer feedback alright. O{}O


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 17, 2013)

What about a Meta Knight game?


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 17, 2013)

Superstar Ultra. Metaknightmare


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 17, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Superstar Ultra. Metaknightmare



Not a full game.


----------



## chesse20 (Nov 17, 2013)

Maybe a buzz light year game that's a doom/duke nukem styled fps and you have to team up with the ghost of fox mudler to stop an alien invasion.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 17, 2013)

chesse20 said:


> Maybe a buzz light year game that's a doom/duke nukem styled fps and you have to team up with the ghost of fox mudler to stop an alien invasion.



Don't know if Disney would approve, but yeah, maybe.

Wish Wario had more of his own games that weren't WarioWare-related.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 17, 2013)

Wario Land series and Wario World. He's actually had a lot. I think his last Wario Land was on Wii.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 17, 2013)

Yes, but that was almost 6 years ago.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 17, 2013)

I think Shadow the Hedgehog should get a new game because I have bad taste.


----------



## chesse20 (Nov 17, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I think Shadow the Hedgehog should get a new game because I have bad taste.


There was a new one
[yt]http://youtu.be/azoeh0lXebA[\yt]


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 17, 2013)

chesse20 said:


> There was a new one
> [vt]http://youtu.be/azoeh0lXebA[\vt]



Link's broken.


----------



## chesse20 (Nov 17, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Link's broken.


[video=youtube_share;azoeh0lXebA]http://youtu.be/azoeh0lXebA[/video]


----------



## Dictator Lister (Nov 17, 2013)

That is all.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 17, 2013)

Sanic Hegehog needs a third game.


----------



## Milo (Nov 17, 2013)

Otacon from metal gear solid

come oooon

I'm sure we can do SOMETHING with him, other than have him sit throughout most of the series


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 17, 2013)

chesse20 said:


> Maybe a buzz light year game that's a doom/duke nukem styled fps and you have to team up with the ghost of fox mudler to stop an alien invasion.



I'd pay for that full price like twelve and a half times.

Edit: I spent a few minutes trying to think of clever combinations of Duke Nukem phrases and Buzz Lightyear phrases but I seriously can't think of shit.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 17, 2013)

Splinter from TNMT needs his own game. I dunno that badass rat can do lots of things.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 17, 2013)

The main Koopa family from Mario, done in the classic Mario side-scrolling type style. Change the gameplay mechanics to work around being able to spin your shell into shit, and other things. Reinvent the gameplay like Yoshi's Island did, and make it its own unique thing, while retaining the general "feel" of a Mario game. I would play the hell out of that.

Garrus Vakarian from the Mass Effect series.

Pre-Soul Reaver Raziel. Nosgoth is a lie and doesn't count. Don't lie to me. It's mean.

"Justin Bailey" Samus. If not her own game, then she needs to be an option in more games. Maybe Smash Bros. Fuck the Zero Suit.

The original set of Dragoons from the Dragon Campaign in Legend of Dragoon.

Zelda would be good, but I wouldn't want to micro-manage an army. I'd rather just go in solo and do all the shit, myself.

Princess Daisy.


----------



## Willow (Nov 17, 2013)

There should be a Pokemon game where you play as a Team Rocket (or whatever other team) member. 

I doubt they'd put a morality aspect in the game but given that they're supposed to be evil it would be an interesting plot point. 


Vaelarsa said:


> Zelda would be good, but I wouldn't want to micro-manage an army. I'd rather just go in solo and do all the shit, myself.


But Zelda has had her own game :v
Not to go all feminist or anything but I feel like if all you got to do as Zelda was manage armies it would diminish her role as a kickass lady. And I guess that would kind of suck. 

I'd rather have a Zelda game where you can play as both Zelda and Sheik though. Like maybe go back to Ocarina of Time and revisit her role or something.


----------



## Kosdu (Nov 17, 2013)

Sargeant Cortez.

Timesplitters, please.


----------



## Milo (Nov 17, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Splinter from TNMT needs his own game. I dunno that badass rat can do lots of things.



he should be a playable character in a tmnt game. however given the way they to cater leo and raph, and just leave donnie and mikey in the dust, to be nothing more tha0n the punchline, I kind of want to see something where it's more about mikey/donnie.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 18, 2013)

How would a role as a commander on the forefront of battle diminish Zelda? She'd have nothing but power and authority. o-O


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 18, 2013)

Libertybot from Fallout 3.
That thing is awesome and I wouldn't mind a full game about it.


----------



## Willow (Nov 18, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> How would a role as a commander on the forefront of battle diminish Zelda? She'd have nothing but power and authority. o-O


At the time it sounded more like you'd just take on the role of Zelda but you wouldn't actually fight as her and only her. You'd need an army to help. That sort of thing.


----------



## Fernin (Nov 18, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> Edit: I spent a few minutes trying to think of clever combinations of Duke Nukem phrases and Buzz Lightyear phrases but I seriously can't think of shit.



Easy! I'm here to kick ass and chew bubble gum to infinity and beyond!


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 18, 2013)

Willow said:


> At the time it sounded more like you'd just take on the role of Zelda but you wouldn't actually fight as her and only her. You'd need an army to help. That sort of thing.



Yeah, that makes her look useless, like she's only good at giving orders rather than fighting up-close.

I'd much rather see a game where Zelda fights the way she does in Super Smash Bros.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 18, 2013)

@Willow
Oh no. She wouldn't be at the castle or anything. She'd be right down there with the army. I only said commanding for the sake of plot.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 18, 2013)

Milo said:


> he should be a playable character in a tmnt game. however given the way they to cater leo and raph, and just leave donnie and mikey in the dust, to be nothing more tha0n the punchline, I kind of want to see something where it's more about mikey/donnie.


Milo lost his sanity before he could finish his post.


----------



## Xevvy (Nov 18, 2013)

Kosdu said:


> Sargeant Cortez.
> 
> Timesplitters, please.



This. We need at least another like, 5, of these games.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 18, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> @Willow
> Oh no. She wouldn't be at the castle or anything. She'd be right down there with the army. I only said commanding for the sake of plot.



Then she damn well better make plenty of kills.

Do they have an extra Master Sword or something that nobody's using? She'll need a deadly weapon to kill that many creatures.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 18, 2013)

Metroid is pretty cool, he needs a new game!



Dictator Lister said:


> *Le Daniel Fucking Fortesque*
> 
> That is all.



YES.

I also want old Spyro and old Crash back :c


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 18, 2013)

I want a new Metroid game!!

And make it gorier than ever!! I don't mind Nintendo being primarily aimed at kids, but I want to see them make something worthy of an M rating.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 18, 2013)

Why does Metroid need to be gory to be good?


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Nov 18, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:
			
		

> A little bit seductive (at 0:24): *SMSC Daisy animations video*


I've played that game but only now I realize that she NEVER BLINKS. D:

But other than that, I agree with Daisy being better that Peach, at least she looks like she has more attitude: it would be interesting to see a similar game as Super Princess Peach but with Daisy as protagonist instead.


I'd also really love to see a new Conker game that is an actual sequel and not a remake of the N64 episode.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 18, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Why does Metroid need to be gory to be good?


TR logic


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 18, 2013)

A game from the point of view of Aperture Science, or one where you get to play as Glados. Include a karaoke section where you can modify your voice to sound like hers and you'd have the fanboys screaming.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 18, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> A game from the point of view of Aperture Science, or one where you get to play as Glados. Include a karaoke section where you can modify your voice to sound like hers and you'd have the fanboys screaming.



Aperture Science Tycoon. You can build your own enrichment center during different time periods. And instead of customers in a park you have to manage a bunch of testsubjects.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 18, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> Aperture Science Tycoon. You can build your own enrichment center during different time periods. And instead of customers in a park you have to manage a bunch of testsubjects.



On the subject of villain games, why not Ganondorf's metaphoric "Hylian Takeover" game so we could actually see how Ganon turned a peaceful and beautiful kingdom into his own personal nightmare world. I know he was opportunistic in waiting for Link to open the door for him but still I'd like to see how he subverted an army, usurped a throne, and almost got away with it. Or a game where you start out as a Team Rocket grunt and eventually work your way up to Giovanni's right-hand man. 

A game with Bowser as sympathetic figure would be nice, although Bowser's Inside Story comes pretty close.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 18, 2013)

That would be kind of fun, "True Stories" Nintendo where you see the other side of why the bad guys are the way they are.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 18, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> That would be kind of fun, "True Stories" Nintendo where you see the other side of why the bad guys are the way they are.



I for one would love to play a game like "Prepare for Trouble, Make it Double"- start as a lowly Rocket grunt, cause mayhem, stealing items and PokÃ©mon from police forces, collect "protection" money from Trainers, and gain Giovanni's trust so that you can become an Executive, and Admin, and the best player in the world, using PokÃ©mon's online capabilities, would be the Right Hand Man of Giovanni himself. Team Rocket rules!


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 18, 2013)

I'd like to see a game that dives deeper into the villains, Gym Leaders and Elite Four themselves, just to get better understandings of them.

I'd also like to see Captain Falcon in a game that isn't Smash Bros. or F-Zero.


----------



## Antronach (Nov 18, 2013)

I just want another F-Zero game like GX or X. :<


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 18, 2013)

Captain Falcon has a gun and never uses it...
I don't understand.



Antronach said:


> I just want another F-Zero game like GX or X. :<



Me too. 

Would you like to sob in a corner with me as we reminisce the good old days? ;w;


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 18, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Captain Falcon has a gun and never uses it...
> 
> I don't understand.



His Falcon Punch is more effective? (After all, in the F-Zero anime it killed Black Shadow)

What would it be like if Baby Mario had his own game?



Arshes Nei said:


> Why does Metroid need to be gory to be good?



It doesn't, but I think realistically Metroid could dumb down the gore less. Who says Samus' arm cannon isn't capable of doing this? (WARNING! Disturbing)


----------



## Antronach (Nov 18, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> What would it be like if Baby Mario had his own game?


NO

On an aside note, Julius Belmont needs his own game. :<


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 18, 2013)

...His Falcon Punch killed himself in the anime as well. 
Not very effective if you can only use it once in your life.

Besides, I was just pointing out that clearly he leads a dangerous life if he's always armed. It'd be nice to see that side a bit more outside of the track. I always imagined a deeper story mode where you'd drive around Mute City, Port Town, or Bianca City fighting crime or racing as him. Obviously having the racing element prominent, but I think a medium sized sandbox F-Zero with a standard Grand Prix mode could work fine. It'd sure be nice to you know, take a RISK.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 18, 2013)

"Grand Theft Auto: The Story of Lance Vance".


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 18, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> "Grand Theft Auto: The Story of Lance Vance".



Alternatively; a dance game featuring Lance Vance.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 18, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> ...His Falcon Punch killed himself in the anime as well.
> Not very effective if you can only use it once in your life.
> 
> Besides, I was just pointing out that clearly he leads a dangerous life if he's always armed. It'd be nice to see that side a bit more outside of the track. I always imagined a deeper story mode where you'd drive around Mute City, Port Town, or Bianca City fighting crime or racing as him. Obviously having the racing element prominent, but I think a medium sized sandbox F-Zero with a standard Grand Prix mode could work fine. It'd sure be nice to you know, take a RISK.



It better not turn into Grand Theft F-Zero.

How about a Kirby spin-off centered around King Dedede?


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 18, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> It better not turn into Grand Theft F-Zero.



It won't turn into shit because it won't happen. lol


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 18, 2013)

How about a LOOM game about Rusty Nailbender and Fleece?


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 18, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> It won't turn into shit because it won't happen. lol



Almost sounds like you called GTA shit.


----------



## Gumshoe (Nov 18, 2013)

Isn't it obvious?







We need more games like this, there is no question.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 18, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Almost sounds like you called GTA shit.



But I didn't, so sit down.


----------



## Antronach (Nov 18, 2013)

Perhaps if they did the whole customization thing like mod nation racers to F-Zero. That would be awesome.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 18, 2013)

Antronach said:


> Perhaps if they did the whole customization thing like mod nation racers to F-Zero. That would be awesome.



I'd love to make a pilot and vehicle. Customization in GX and X expansion was nice, but I felt it was a bit lacking. I was hoping for detailing options like rotating, shrinking, stretching, and warping pieces. Fooking F-Zero Online or something. o3o


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 19, 2013)

Yes, YES PLEASE!!


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 19, 2013)

A likeable female starring in her own FF game that isn't all girl power in your face fanservice.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 19, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> A likeable female starring in her own FF game that isn't all girl power in your face fanservice.



C'mooooooon....

You don't wanna play as Vanille?!?!


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 19, 2013)

I'd like a Mortal Kombat spin-off that doesn't suck (Didn't get to play MK Shaolin Monks).


----------



## Antronach (Nov 19, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> C'mooooooon....
> 
> You don't wanna play as Vanille?!?!


You did if you really wanted to abuse Death a lot. Shit was powerful. 

But yeah, X-2 was too fanservicy and XIII-2 had a dumb plot. Both games had a deep combat system that went underutilized until you wanted to tackle the bonus/DLC bosses.

I think we should have a decent game with one of the more popular side characters. Vivi? Sazh? Auron? C'mon, those guys never get enough love. :<


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 19, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> Alternatively; a dance game featuring Lance Vance.



Yes, I knew that was coming. But what if there was a GTA game that focused not on the foot soldiers of a criminal empire but rather on the administration, logistics, and scope of being an actual crime lord. Zynga tried with Mafia Wars on MySpace and Facebook years ago and I actually found that to be addictive. But imagine the joy of buying up property or bribing corrupt cops with protection money, operating an Italian restaurant headquarters for your illegal acts, winning gang wars, or money laundering through a casino.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 19, 2013)

Antronach said:


> You did if you really wanted to abuse Death a lot. Shit was powerful.
> 
> But yeah, X-2 was too fanservicy and XIII-2 had a dumb plot. Both games had a deep combat system that went underutilized until you wanted to tackle the bonus/DLC bosses.
> 
> I think we should have a decent game with one of the more popular side characters. Vivi? Sazh? Auron? C'mon, those guys never get enough love. :<



I...wouldn't know. I don't play FF. I just played 13 and 12 for like 30 minutes each. Snow was awesome though. Everyone pulls out their weapons to fight motorcycle demons. *Paf paf* snow uses his fucking fists like a manly man. He just needed an apt name. Like Blizzard, Tundra, or FuckYourDayUpSon-Arctica.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 19, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> A likeable female starring in her own FF game that isn't all girl power in your face fanservice.


FF6?


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 19, 2013)

I'd like a crossover between Duke Nukem and Serious Sam.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 19, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> I'd like a crossover between Duke Nukem and Serious Sam.



*BUT THEY'RE THE SAME PERSON.*


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 19, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> *BUT THEY'RE THE SAME PERSON.*



Duke Nukem is dead in Serious Sam's world too. lol
You even find his remains.


----------



## ArmorcladCoyote (Nov 19, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I like Peach in Smash Bros and Gelbooru. Outside of that, totally useless. Though I still like her WAY more than Disney Princesses.



Peach actually came off as a bit of a badass in the Super Mario Bros comics. She doesn't just sit passively in her cell. After Bowser invades and turns some of the toads to stone she chases after Bowser herself, escapes on her own after being captured, and has to rescue Mario at one point.


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 21, 2013)

Coming 2014 for Wii-U. *Star Falcon* A prequel starring everyone's favorite snarky wing-man.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 21, 2013)

ArmorcladCoyote said:


> Peach actually came off as a bit of a badass in the Super Mario Bros comics. She doesn't just sit passively in her cell. After Bowser invades and turns some of the toads to stone she chases after Bowser herself, escapes on her own after being captured, and has to rescue Mario at one point.


I recently watched a fan-dub of these comics, and she kicks some ass in them.

Wouldn't mind playing that Peach.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 21, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> I recently watched a fan-dub of these comics, and she kicks some ass in them.
> 
> Wouldn't mind playing that Peach.



Please show us that dub!!


----------



## Fernin (Nov 21, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> A likeable female starring in her own FF game that isn't all girl power in your face fanservice.



So you want an FF not made by the Japanese basically.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 21, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Please show us that dub!!


It's this.

It's a pretty cute comic. I wouldn't mind owning it in book form. Which I hear they sometimes sell on ebay.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 21, 2013)

This is really good. ^^ Makes me wish there was a new Mario cartoon series in the works.


----------



## ArmorcladCoyote (Nov 22, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> This is really good. ^^ Makes me wish there was a new Mario cartoon series in the works.



Only if the writing is as good as the comic. It's unfortunate that comic is pretty much the only adaptation of the Mario series that can be called good. It's pretty sad that the Super Mario Bros Movie is actually par for the course of Mario adaptations.

If I remember right the newest adaptation of one of Nintendo's games for a cartoon was Kirby. And that ended a decade ago. (Now I feel old.)


----------



## Milo (Nov 22, 2013)

bug catcher Joey


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 22, 2013)

^
*laughs*

Who'd want to play a PokÃ©mon game where you only catch one type of PokÃ©mon?


----------



## Milo (Nov 22, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> ^
> *laughs*
> 
> Who'd want to play a PokÃ©mon game where you only catch one type of PokÃ©mon?



I need conclusion from him. I battled him and that was it. I walked away and never saw him again. what happened to him

WHAT HAPPENED TO BUG CATCHER JOEY.


----------



## Auren (Nov 24, 2013)

I would love a new Parappa The Rapper game. I'm a rockstar on those.


----------



## Sioras F. Nightfire (Nov 24, 2013)

Antronach said:


> NO
> 
> On an aside note, Julius Belmont needs his own game. :<



Was going to post that myself.

I know you can play as him in Aria/Dawn of Sorrow, but for the most part he's an easter-egg character and FFS he's the _last Belmont to slay Dracula!_

Seriously, Konami: The plot's been in place since 2003. Put this Lords of Shadow shit on the back burner for now and give Julius his time in the spotlight. If it's half as good as Portrait of Ruin, Castlevania fans will thank you.


----------

